# Beau Technique vs MK5 Volkswagen R32 seriously enhanced.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This was quoted a couple of weeks back. First inspection using PTG and Brinkmann toughmax torch, vehicle looked to of had a few little bits of paintwork and maybe a machine polish in its life. Genrally, it looked light in swirling. How wrong could I be? Really wrong, thats how wrong!
On with the culprit...
































































Looks like an average car that has been driven.

Wheels cleaned using *Autosmart smartwheels* followed by *Meguiars wheel brightner* for caked on brake debris and aggitated with *Valetpro non scratch brush* and *long reach wheel brush* and rinsed thoughly then wheel nut caps removed as these were previously stained by strong cleaners. These were tidied up later...




























Prepared with a pre-soaking of all lowers / arches / wheels / tyres / badges / door shuts with Meguiars all purpose cleaner and aggitated with various brushes then rinsed thoughly...



















2 bucket method wash with z sponge and *Valetpro concentrated car shampoo*...



















Rinsed then de-tarred with *Autosmart tardis*. Finally, clay treatment came in the guis of *Dodo Juice supernatural clay* and *born slippy* as lube. Contamination was average...










Rinsed then dried using *Autosmart waffle towels* and *Autosmart tango* as drying aid.










Now for the best part...










Lets get closer...










Ouch!




























Time for tape and a little tester on combination for this little beauty. Straight in with my favourite combination *3M yellow polishing pad* and *Scholl concepts S17+*. First hit was ok, second was better, third was like this...










Combination was a major thing as this was 1 day enhancement detail. The clocks ticking.

Bonnet after various hits with the afore mentioned combination...




























Much nicer with some crisp reflections.
Carrying on through the motions, again, some nice 50 / 50 shots to show juts how much was achieved...










Closer...










Much better for sure. Now, the gloss pillars were tricky and required numerous hits using *Scholl concepts S17+* with *Planet Polish blue and green spot pads*. 
Before...










After. Much better but not perfect admitedly...










Pressing on. Bit of flake pop from the tailgate...










Drivers wing before...










Mid process, see the colour variantion between the left ( untouched ) and right ( enhanced ) sides...










After...



















A slight issue brought to my attention whilst working on the car was a fade on the drivers door where there has been a repair and faded out into the wing. Another issue which I was shocked by was how easy the paint was marring in certain areas. Tar was removed so I had put this down to various bits of paintwork that the car has recieved during its life. Both the fade was restored and the clay marring removed to reveal some nice crisp reflections.

All polishing was finished up and first layer of supernatural wax and smart wax rimwax were applied and left to cure whilst I moved onto repainting the wheels nut covers ( This was from one side only ).
Before...










And much better with 2 coats of sating matt black paint...










First layer of supernatural and rimwax removed and tended to various tasks such as tail pipes polished with *Britemax twins* and *00 wire wool*. Trims dressed with *Autosmart trim wizzard*, glass cleaned inside and out with *Meguiars glass cleaner concentrate*, glass further sealed with *Permanon RTU glass cleaner / sealant*. Tyres dressed with 2 coats of *Autosmart higstyle *, arches dressed, door shuts polished. At this point second layer of supernatural was applied along with second layer of rimwax and left to cure. Interior was cleaned with various brushes, *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* and vacced thoughly. Wax and wheel sealant removed again and wheel nut covers refitted. A nice coffee break and ready for the *Dodo Juice remist tropical* wipe down and inspection outdoors...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes seriously enhanced :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

That was baaaad!! Great work there


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work, great finish. I worked on a merc this weekend in similar state, looked grey, was actually black with heavy green flake lol. Must try the scholl polishes they seemed to clean that up nicely :thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Brilliant job :thumb: and stunning car.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent improvement. 

The last two shots are


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow that's mint Scott, you work with some speed


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

good deal for that customer, big save for an enhancement!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I feel your pain I only managed one side of my golf today probably as bad that so you done well!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Seriously well done with that one in a day scott, did you actually stop... once


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

qstix said:


> Yes seriously enhanced :thumb:


Cheers.



s3 rav said:


> That was baaaad!! Great work there


Was slightly worse than actual predicted but perservearance and hard graft brought it back to life.



stangalang said:


> Very nice work, great finish. I worked on a merc this weekend in similar state, looked grey, was actually black with heavy green flake lol. Must try the scholl polishes they seemed to clean that up nicely :thumb:


Scholl concepts in general is definately worth a shot. The people actually behind Scholl need a pat on the back.



davZS said:


> Brilliant job :thumb: and stunning car.





cheekeemonkey said:


> Excellent improvement.
> 
> The last two shots are


Cheers.



guy_92 said:


> Wow that's mint Scott, you work with some speed


Hard work and perservearance plus being slightly loose upstairs aids in the essence of speeding things up slightly:lol:



SimonBash said:


> good deal for that customer, big save for an enhancement!


Cheers.



JJ_ said:


> I feel your pain I only managed one side of my golf today probably as bad that so you done well!


Certainly tough paint on the VAG's.



888-Dave said:


> Seriously well done with that one in a day scott, did you actually stop... once


Couple of times bud. Couple of cuppa's and smokes then full throttle. Was glad of a sandwich and redbull come 5pm. Been at it since around 7am.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

An enhancement :doublesho

I love the 'money shot'










That looks amazing !! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Thanks for sharing, Ian


----------



## James7 (Feb 21, 2011)

Fantastic Car and that's before the make over!!!

After your very hard work (and obviously skilled) it looks like it is better now than it would have looked when taken out of the final section on the manufacturing line.

Myself, I am just going to start my detailing learning curve, and if I can get only 1/2 as good as you guys I will be more than extremely happy.

Such a fantastic job - :thumb::wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I know sometimes it's hard to explain how much wash/swirl marring robs the paint of colour but black cars and this in particular show it very well.

Thanks for posting, I think a lot of people take for granted the time involved in write ups aswell as detailing as your actual job.

Great write up mate.


----------



## RichardNottm (Jun 13, 2010)

Scott,

Im just posting up to say thanks on doing a great job. Its the first time ive paid for a detail and it was definately worth it. The photos speak for themselves and you obviously had to put some graft in. A very professional service and i would be happy to recommend your services in the future! Useful write up too!

I will now completely avoid the local jetwash guys who've made a bit of a mess of things over the winter!

Cheers
Rich


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

from nasty to nice ,great work and in 1 day!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

orienteer said:


> An enhancement :doublesho
> 
> I love the 'money shot'
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy.



James7 said:


> Fantastic Car and that's before the make over!!!
> 
> After your very hard work (and obviously skilled) it looks like it is better now than it would have looked when taken out of the final section on the manufacturing line.
> 
> ...


Put the time and effort in and and im sure the outcome will be worth the hard work.:thumb:



gally said:


> I know sometimes it's hard to explain how much wash/swirl marring robs the paint of colour but black cars and this in particular show it very well.
> 
> Thanks for posting, I think a lot of people take for granted the time involved in write ups aswell as detailing as your actual job.
> 
> Great write up mate.


It can get time consuming Gally, and its hard getting shots that compliment the work and the vehicle. Cheers.



RichardNottm said:


> Scott,
> 
> Im just posting up to say thanks on doing a great job. Its the first time ive paid for a detail and it was definately worth it. The photos speak for themselves and you obviously had to put some graft in. A very professional service and i would be happy to recommend your services in the future! Useful write up too!
> 
> ...


Hey Richard. glad you joined and thanks for the feedback. Keep it shiny:thumb:



-Mat- said:


> very nice work mate


Cheers.



bleek said:


> from nasty to nice ,great work and in 1 day!!


Thanks. Interior wasnt all that bad so didnt take long. Still making me giggle the array of all in a day comments, it took roughly 10 hours + I had a little help part way through from my part time helper but only for a short while. No messing about, get stuck in and do the job, thats what I say. Ive noticed a few that spend more time with the photography rather than the job in hand, not my bag. Clocks ticking and clients waiting so no messing, get it done and give the client what they want:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking fantastic, serious turnaround. Did a protection detail on a mates A4 on Friday which was seriously swirly, but the Golf takes the biscuit!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

some great comments there mate for some hard work, I dont need to say anything about the job pal you my thoughts on your work as it is, speak in the week....


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice, the wheel nut covers made such a difference! It's all about the details!


----------



## James7 (Feb 21, 2011)

Now that all your hard work has paid off, obviously I don't think for a second you will be going to a car wash any time soon :wall:

But in order to keep your car looking like that from now on, could you please advise how you would go about achieving this, as I am sure you won't want to be detailing as much as that every month!!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome correction work, that was really bad!! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

It's all come out good in the end Scott, well worth the days work and sounds like Richard was more than happy with the results........:thumb:

Thanks for sharing..........:wave:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation Scott:thumb: even more so in such a tight time scale!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I love a good write up! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, nice touch with the wheels nut covers as well, finishes it off nicely


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never seen a car look purple - blue and then black underneath!

Nice correction.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Great job. Looks better than new now, especially with how VW prep their cars!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great mate....lotsof hard work in there, i'm sure!

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

cotter said:


> Looking fantastic, serious turnaround. Did a protection detail on a mates A4 on Friday which was seriously swirly, but the Golf takes the biscuit!


Was quite swirled up but came good in the end. Cheers.



phobia said:


> some great comments there mate for some hard work, I dont need to say anything about the job pal you my thoughts on your work as it is, speak in the week....


I know buddy. Cheers:thumb:



Poke13 said:


> Very nice, the wheel nut covers made such a difference! It's all about the details!


It certainly is the smaller things that count for a fresh outcome, cheers.



James7 said:


> Now that all your hard work has paid off, obviously I don't think for a second you will be going to a car wash any time soon :wall:
> 
> But in order to keep your car looking like that from now on, could you please advise how you would go about achieving this, as I am sure you won't want to be detailing as much as that every month!!!!


Clients car fella. The hard works been put in and my client knows all too well that maintaing it is a key to keeping it looking nice.



MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome correction work, that was really bad!! :thumb:


Cheers bud.



Baker21 said:


> It's all come out good in the end Scott, well worth the days work and sounds like Richard was more than happy with the results........:thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing..........:wave:


Yep, this was the bad boy that was metioned matey. Hard graft but enjoyable and pleasing to see it looking level and fresh. Cheers.:thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Very nice transformation Scott:thumb: even more so in such a tight time scale!!


Cheers matey.



Johnnyopolis said:


> I love a good write up! Thanks for sharing


Cheers John. Will be in contact soon as im in need for some zaino goodies.:thumb:



dazzyb said:


> great work, nice touch with the wheels nut covers as well, finishes it off nicely


If they were left, they would of let the finished article down. Did make a drastic difference. Cheers.



GSVHammer said:


> I've never seen a car look purple - blue and then black underneath!
> 
> Nice correction.


The vehicle had a few paint repair areas plus with the light coming in from behind the camera and the halogens plus roof halides it sent a few pictures crazy but certyainly shows the difference. Cheers.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Looks great mate....lotsof hard work in there, i'm sure!
> 
> :thumb:


Certainly was cuey but well worth it:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great turn around


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work! lovely car.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gb270 said:


> Great turn around





Zetec-al said:


> Great work! lovely car.


Cheers both. Most appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## RichardNottm (Jun 13, 2010)

James7 said:


> Now that all your hard work has paid off, obviously I don't think for a second you will be going to a car wash any time soon :wall:
> 
> But in order to keep your car looking like that from now on, could you please advise how you would go about achieving this, as I am sure you won't want to be detailing as much as that every month!!!!


It will be snowfoam and DIY washing from now on! Ive got all the stuff i need. I just got a bit lazy with all of the the freezing temperatures etc ! :thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Such an amazing turnaround, especially given the timescale.

I saw the defect pics you posted on Twitter, but on the old mowbli it doesn't do the befores or the afters justice.

Chris


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> Great job. Looks better than new now, especially with how VW prep their cars!


Cheers. I know all too well from many moons back working at VW.



Tiptronic said:


> Such an amazing turnaround, especially given the timescale.
> 
> I saw the defect pics you posted on Twitter, but on the old mowbli it doesn't do the befores or the afters justice.
> 
> Chris


 I was only just talking about the ones I posted on twitter. Ive taken some good pics on the phone before but the ones ive done and posted on there look dull. Definately better with the mans camera :lol:



RichardNottm said:


> It will be snowfoam and DIY washing from now on! Ive got all the stuff i need. I just got a bit lazy with all of the the freezing temperatures etc ! :thumb:


Its easy to fall into certain habits but you had your reasons buddy. Keep it up Rich and it will last a good length of time.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

stunning work as usual scott :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers matey.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great - do still like the 32


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Still making me giggle the array of all in a day comments, it took roughly 10 hours + I had a little help part way through from my part time helper but only for a short while. No messing about, get stuck in and do the job, thats what I say. Ive noticed a few that spend more time with the photography rather than the job in hand, not my bag. Clocks ticking and clients waiting so no messing, get it done and give the client what they want


Hehe spot on there, having worked in a dealership before where things have just got to be done I learnt how to work with speed and simply 'plough' through cars :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great - do still like the 32


Cheers.



guy_92 said:


> Hehe spot on there, having worked in a dealership before where things have just got to be done I learnt how to work with speed and simply 'plough' through cars :thumb:


You can pick up good and bad habbits in dealerships. One of the best ones was learning to not faff and get on with the job. I like to think ive grafted for my wages.


----------



## James7 (Feb 21, 2011)

RichardNottm said:


> It will be snowfoam and DIY washing from now on! Ive got all the stuff i need. I just got a bit lazy with all of the the freezing temperatures etc ! :thumb:


Richard I know exactly what you mean, that is my sympton also.

I went through one the other day and whilst I don't normally see any problems, when I came out and pulled over to check for damage (always do - especially after what happened to my wife's - pulled her wing mirror off :devil:, they eventually took it that it was their fault and they refitted, fortunately only need putting together) so now we always check before we leave.

At this time the sun was in just the right spot that I noticed lots and lots of little hair line scratches on my panels, which has made my think even more about detailing it now!!! :buffer:


----------



## RichardNottm (Jun 13, 2010)

Ive never took it through an automated wash. Last time i did that with a civic tyre r it scuffed the alloy on the chain type thing at an IMO car wash.

I just took it to the local jetwash guys (often the eastern european chaps!). They just bang through car after car and probably just have a load of grit in their buckets/mitts etc.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

RichardNottm said:


> Ive never took it through an automated wash. Last time i did that with a civic tyre r it scuffed the alloy on the chain type thing at an IMO car wash.
> 
> I just took it to the local jetwash guys (often the eastern european chaps!). They just bang through car after car and probably just have a load of grit in their buckets/mitts etc.


If you seen the trough ( yes trough ) at one of our busiest car washes, its black with filth. Ive actually seen them go into the petrol station and buy a couple of bottles of fairy washing up liquid and chucked it straight into the trough. Proof your cars being treated with the utmost grittiest of respect and any protection totally stripped back to nothing:wall:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

fantastic turnaround


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers matey.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

excellent work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ta muchly.


----------

